

Sixth-Grade Developer Teaches Students How to Make Apps - mvs
http://www.good.is/post/this-sixth-grade-developer-is-teaching-students-how-to-make-apps/

======
jphackworth
This is really neat. It would be great to see things like this integrated into
tools like codecademy so they could spread.

------
dreamdu5t
Some kids become astronauts, should we start an aeronautics program in
schools?

Lots of kids go into accounting, should we create an accounting program in
schools?

Some kids go into engineering, should we create an engineering program at
schools?

This kind of thinking is so dumb and short-sighted...

~~~
jharrison
I'm not sure if you actually watched the video but it's clear that no
"program" was created and that no education funds were supporting this young
man. He used his own initiative to start a club at school and a single teacher
sponsors the club. That's not a program. It's an opportunity for those
interested in making apps to come together and share in the experience. Would
aeronautics, accounting, or engineering clubs be beneficial to those
interested in such subjects? Absolutely. There's nothing dumb or short-sighted
in this young man's thinking. He thinks it's fun to share app dev with people
who also think it's fun.

~~~
shantanubala
I think it's actually better that it isn't run by the school. Very few
teachers would be cool enough to allow their kids to make fun or extremely
random stuff (or if a curriculum was designed, it probably wouldn't involve
celebrity-inspired Whack-A-Mole). Most programming curricula use contrived
exercises and aren't nearly engaging enough for elementary school students. A
student-led club on the other hand has the freedom to do anything the kids
want.

